# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Exterior renovation on weatherboard house

## Amatuer4

I'd like to smarten up my 1969 small weatherboard house and I'm looking at options other than painting.  Can anyone give me some inspiration?  Perhaps you may have done this and could let me know how much it cost.  My house is 92 square metres with large timber windows.  Thank you.

----------


## Black Cat

A photo would help. Painting does wonders for brightening things up but apart from that, doing something useful to the garden will probably brighten things up fairly well also, without spoling the character designed into your home. Location information would also help e.g near the coast, up on a hill, in a suburb, bushland setting ... it all helps ...

----------


## Amatuer4

Thanks, Black Cat.  Picture of the house attached.  In the Newcastle NSW area.  Someone told me about about a render that goes over the weatherboards but that sounds very expensive.  I also have a very stuck sash window.  I think it has been painted in.  I've tried a few things (getting a blade in there for eg) but it's not working.  Any thoughts?

----------


## plum

A picket fence and a new colour scheme, [heritage colours], would do wonders.

----------


## shauck

x2 the fence and paint but not heritage (even tho you did say, aside from paint). I also hate tile roofs. Tin looks better.

----------


## Amatuer4

Thanks.  The tin roof idea is great.  And so is the fence.  Will get quotes for the roof but I think it will mean some serious saving!!

----------


## shauck

Shop around for your tin and you could save quite a few bucks. I've bought it for $7 a lineal meter. When you get quotes, ask what the price per lineal meter is. You might be able to supply the materials yourself for less.

----------


## jatt

I know u mentioned options other than painting, but I recon painting the roof will really make a difference to the appearance of the house.  Remember in most cases a roof is at least 1/3 of what one sees from the street. 
Fence wise federation wire is a cheaper (and easier to maintain) than pickets.  I have never had some sh*thead try and steal parts of my fence!!!

----------


## woodchip

You could add a Gable to the centre of the roof, starting just below ridge & ending about 4 rows of tiles up from the gutter. 
cheers

----------


## Amatuer4

Great advice, all.  Thank you.
Cheers

----------


## JG81

Hey, we have similar shaped houses and I thought I'd just share with you our before and after.. It's a 'during' actually as there's still plenty of work to do.. It's an idea of what's possible anyway.     
Woodland grey colorbond roof replaced the old tiles. No gutters or fascia cover on yet.
Aluminium cladding removed for new weathertex. Not painted yet.
All windows replaced.
All eave sheets replaced.
Front porch stairs bricked up.
Front porch steel posts removed.
New solid merbau stairs built.
Merbau decking over concrete with posts and handrail. Not done yet either.
Brickwork bagged and (will be) painted. 
Just need this damm rain to stop.. 
Cheers

----------

